# National Temperance Hospital Sept 08



## crumbler (Sep 5, 2008)

In the mid-nineteenth century it was common in most hospitals for alcohol to be given to both patients and staff. Some members of the temperance movement began to argue that this impaired staff efficiency and restricted patients' treatment. 

These shots are from the National Temperance Hospital, and its Insull Memorial Wing, it was formerly known as the London Temperance Hospital, its name was changed to 'National' in 1932 and the Insull Wing was established in the same year.

This is a fantastic building, quite a large site, and on a very busy road, its closing date is not know for certain, some part of it must have been in use up until 2002, as there is a plaque on the wall dated with that year. But it is thought that it was last used as a hospital in the mid 80s.

More pictures and history

http://www.freewebs.com/lefttolinger/

Front entrance.






BT tower in the background.




Side street of an older part of the hospital.




Another view of the front.




For a full report visit
http://www.freewebs.com/lefttolinger/


----------



## Neosea (Sep 5, 2008)

Cool building, thanks.


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 6, 2008)

Neosea said:


> Cool building, thanks.



Tis, isn't it. I rather like the funky porch. It looks very imposing from that side street.


----------



## Midnight (Sep 9, 2008)

no offence but walking round a building that neone can do and then asting some info from another site isnt exactly what i call awe inspiring..... am i the only one who feels like this?


----------



## tucker (Sep 11, 2008)

Nah i see where your coming from dude, i totally agree tbf


----------



## crumbler (Sep 12, 2008)

can somebody explain what is wrong with this post, I have posted it on here, and have PM'd Midnight but no response, what is the problem with this post?


----------



## mr_bones (Sep 12, 2008)

Midnight said:


> no offence but walking round a building that neone can do and then asting some info from another site isnt exactly what i call awe inspiring..... am i the only one who feels like this?



Midnight, you are fully entitled to your opinion but I can see why Crumbler posted this set of photos. It is a lesser known site and has some interesting background information. Just because there are no internal shots doesn't automatically make it boring.


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 12, 2008)

crumbler said:


> ...what is the problem with this post?



I don't see a problem either! I often post up explores which I can't access inside. Surely it's the building that's important!


----------



## krela (Sep 12, 2008)

It works for me. Don't worry crumbler ignore the grumps.


----------



## Seahorse (Sep 12, 2008)

I do see an open opportunity though.


----------



## smileysal (Sep 12, 2008)

I love to see buildings on the outside, and a lot of the time, the outside gets overlooked because people want to do the inside. This has some great features, love that tower, and the balconies there.

Excellent pics mate,

 Sal


----------



## Fraoch (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks for posting these pictures, I used to walk past this every day when i worked at Euston and never gave it more than a second glance! Now I'm older and wiser I wished I'd had a look around.


----------



## Midnight (Sep 14, 2008)

mr_bones said:


> Midnight, you are fully entitled to your opinion but I can see why Crumbler posted this set of photos. It is a lesser known site and has some interesting background information. Just because there are no internal shots doesn't automatically make it boring.



Yeah the information is cool and whatnot.. but its photos any one could of taken.. no offence to crumbler..(And sorry for not replying been working) and i understand what Foxy and Smiley are saying about exterior shots often not being taken, but with this hospital its a well known place with explorers many have tried and failed and to see a report with just exteriors is slightly un awe inspiring.. thats all i said. Boring no cause i enjoyed the write up. Im not being a grump i just thought i would air my opinion. getting into the place would of been impressive as its quite a toughie.


----------



## Pete (Sep 14, 2008)

Midnight said:


> Yeah the information is cool and whatnot.. but its photos any one could of taken.. no offence to crumbler..(And sorry for not replying been working) and i understand what Foxy and Smiley are saying about exterior shots often not being taken, but with this hospital its a well known place with explorers many have tried and failed and to see a report with just exteriors is slightly un awe inspiring.. thats all i said. Boring no cause i enjoyed the write up. Im not being a grump i just thought i would air my opinion. getting into the place would of been impressive as its quite a toughie.



The thing is that although the majority of people populating this forum are explorers, the emphasis is supposed to be about the places themselves rather than the exploration of them and associated kudos. We have had this discussion at numerous times before and the culmination is the same. This forum tries to be a broad church with a friendly attitude and critical comments are not really necessary - If i'm not interested in a lacklustre thread, i will just pass it by. 

Personally i feel that good exterior selections are so few and far between (aside from the 'token' efforts) that it's nice to see them. It is in fact incredible that despite the fact that certain sites are repeatedly visited (often with the same tourist spots captured), finding an aspect of a facade can be nigh on impossible. A balance would be nice. 

Pete


----------



## GE066 (Oct 7, 2009)

Maybe what Midnight should be saying, is that this should be in the potential locations and research forum, as it's an incomplete report without internals. For me i find the shots good and 'interesting' for research.

I've recently been made aware of this, so will see what's possible, although not finding any other references to it being done here or elsewhere doesn't raise much hope


----------



## Pete (Oct 7, 2009)

I think that moving this to the potential forum suggests that it is insufficient to post only exteriors. I think if the originator of this thread felt that way they may have posted it there originally. Exterior only shots don't make a place any less of 'derelict place' than one explored internally. 

Pete


----------



## krela (Oct 7, 2009)

and more to the point why add to an argument that's over a year old??


----------



## GE066 (Oct 7, 2009)

sorry, wasn't looking to stir, merely explore thoughts. I have no problem with exterior posts. Just my curiosity bug isn't sated, as i wonder what it's like inside now.


----------



## Misstee (Oct 13, 2009)

This was posted before I joined so only come across due to the recent activity.

This a lovely buiding and I love the balconies and the brief history. It's the kind of place I would take pics of when I'm on holiday and not be brave enough to venture further. But the external architecture alone makes it interesting (to me at least). Not somewhere I'm ever likely to visit so thank you for posting - it's definitely a looker in parts.


----------



## Cuban B. (Oct 13, 2009)

So is this place still standing derelict? Don't think I've seen any internals from this one before.


----------



## Els (Oct 13, 2009)

Yea it's like it's totally off the radar


----------



## GE066 (Oct 17, 2009)

In response to the last 3 posts

Misstee - the balconies look even better up close






Cuban - You have now

Els - I wouldn't go that far

I feel reasonably sated about this place now. Although annoyed didn't get into the newer wing.

Will post more pics in due course


----------



## Els (Oct 17, 2009)

nice one dude


----------



## GE066 (Nov 8, 2009)

*Internal Pics update*

Thought i'd update this. I was keeping pics out of public view as others wanted to do it.

To add to the History, it was built here in 1879, opened in 1885. The calendars on the walls show 2004 as the last year of use. One of the central stairwells has bad water damage, you can see it dripping through. The basement had a burst water main, and is flooded, about 3-4cms deep. 

The Ground floor was used for outpatients, the first floor had the only sign of a ward. the upper floors were for admin. 

The newer wing, Insull Memorial, is sealed.

1) Above the Entrance area 




2) 




3) 




4) Can i take it to the bridge...




5) Flooded generator room 




6) 




7) 




8) Internal hallway




9) The flooded basement, those things on the floor are actually floating in about 3-4cms of water! 




10)


----------

